# What do I need to drill into metal patio doors for a lock?



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

that's a cool little lock! just a metal drill bit (hi-speed steel carbide) the right size will do fine.

DM


----------



## abefroman (Jan 18, 2009)

DangerMouse said:


> that's a cool little lock! just a metal drill bit (hi-speed steel carbide) the right size will do fine.
> 
> DM


Will my 12V drill be able to do it?

What is the best way to get screws to hold into metal? I know they will probably go in now, but will become loose over time.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

12v is fine. if it's aluminum doors, you could even use a crappy old wood bit! but be careful either way so as not to go too far. use a locking bit stop if you have them or use some tape to mark the bit. the screws SHOULD be self tapping with that unit..... be sure to put it in a spot the drilling won't accidentally hit glass!

DM


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

as to the screws, i'd use some PL construction adhesive to lock them into place. ( i know guys... i use that gunk for everything)

DM


----------



## Handyman Jim Noonan (May 8, 2008)

DangerMouse said:


> ..... be sure to put it in a spot the drilling won't accidentally hit glass!
> 
> DM


The most important thing to remember is to stay away from the glass. I was called to install deadbolts on some metal doors on a house, several years ago.While I was there ,the owner of the house wanted to save some money, so he began installing a patio door lock he had purchased himself. While I was working on the front door ,I heard him yell.I looked to see what happened .He had nicked the edge of the glass that was under the metal with the drill bit and the glass in the door started to shatter from the corner until the glass was shattered in the entire door. After seeing that ,I am always extra careful myself, when drilling patio doors.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

yup, all it would take is a nick on a patio door and it'd be a pile of pieces! lol (tempered glass)

DM


----------

